# Large Fermentation Chamber Build



## Grainer (14/10/15)

Thought I would post my new project.

I though I would replace my 420L Fridge and 420L Freezer with one unit cause I love building shit.

My plan is to build a chamber that is split into a fridge and freezer compartment to hold my future fermenters/conicals that my wife will authorise at some point LOL

Here goes.. I am about 1/3 way through the build the pics paint a 1000 words..

This image is of the initial from and the floor being built


----------



## Grainer (14/10/15)

Foil board added to the floor for insulation and then followed with plyboard that was painted with CFP lacquer for protection


----------



## Grainer (14/10/15)

whoops this was prior to last pics


----------



## Grainer (14/10/15)

Unit next to small bar fridge I got from Fleabay


----------



## Grainer (14/10/15)

Fitting the bar fridge door to the compartment that will become the future freezer section.


----------



## Grainer (14/10/15)

Starting to put panels above the door and foil board to the remaining areas..U used the officiates to double insulate ..so they are 25mm for extra insulation


----------



## Grainer (14/10/15)

Adding the external panels and applying CFP polyurethane for protection...More to follow as the project proceeds...


----------



## Mr B (14/10/15)

Going to be interesting, looking good...


----------



## siege (15/10/15)

this looks mad. subscribed.

brewtuber videos from the UK I've watched seem to use thicker foil board? But I guess it's just a power consumption vs cost of materials argument?


----------



## Grainer (15/10/15)

50mm (2x25mm) with 6mm ply is fine...


----------



## Grainer (19/10/15)

This weekends venture to put on more panels and start working on the door trims..Mental not make sure the holes are big enough for the additional trims..spent quite a while with a chisel making the doors wider ! Also attached the Top to the base.. and need to silicone all the joins the 90 degree PVC. I also added the pins for the door at the bottom, but ran out of bolts to attach the top of the door.. Next is to add something so the door will stay closed..probably a latch of some kind and install the fridge..ahhh shite..gotta make that fridge hole bigger too now..got to bet that chisel sharpened!


----------

